# Homeless man steals ferret; uses it as weapon



## Origamigryphon (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,570313,00.html


*"JACKSONVILLE BEACH, Fla. â€”  It's one thing for shoplifters to hide plunder in their pants. But a live ferret?*

Police say a homeless man in north Florida did just that. And he made it out the door before being challenged.

Thirty-eight-year-old Rodney Bolton is charged with theft over the $129 animal that police say he took from a pet store in Jacksonville Beach.

A 17-year-old witness confronted Bolton in the parking lot and was bitten by the animal after the man allegedly shoved it in the teen's face.

That confrontation makes the ferret a "special weapon" under Florida law. So Bolton also faces battery charges for dangerously wielding the animal."

:V


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2009)

lmao


----------



## Tycho (Oct 29, 2009)

Why the fuck was he stealing a ferret? To eat it?


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

lynx plox

And lol :3


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 29, 2009)

FERRETS MAKE GOOD WEAPONS.
LETS STRAP ONE TO A GUN. :3

Now if only it could shoot rabies.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> lynx plox
> 
> And lol :3


 
Damnit, here I thought I did this right x.x


----------



## Disparity (Oct 29, 2009)

So that is where Binka went, mama told me he runs aways O.O


----------



## Elessara (Oct 29, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Bolton also faces battery charges for dangerously wielding the animal.


 
I lol'd. 

~hard.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't let them hear about this in England. Their health and safety agency might ban ferrets.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 30, 2009)

Lawl.


----------

